# easy/cheap way to change coupler styles



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought 6 hopper cars on ebay and they have the old style hook couplers.
I know someone on this forum can tell me an easy/cheap way to change them to the knuckle style!

Thanks.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You'll have to post a pic from underneath and give us the car make. Are these HOs, with the hooks?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

it appears i have 3 different kinds I may just toss them and cut my $16.00 loss.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I see you have one of the Tyco / Mantua self unloading hoppers there. Those work well if you have the base to make it work. I have the B&M one.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't help on that one, those seem older then anything I have. I vote to leave them alone and use a conversion car.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the one far right has a prong that holds the coupler in place lift it up with and exacto knife and remoe/place the new coupler. 
Middle- looks like the metal peice should pop off letting you remove the coupler.
left- push coupler im and if held current push coupler end itself downward and then pull out and that should work.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

tkruger said:


> I see you have one of the Tyco / Mantua self unloading hoppers there. Those work well if you have the base to make it work. I have the B&M one.


you can have it for ...........16 bucks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't switched over to Kadee couplers myself, but they do have a broad selection of shapes/sizes for easy change-over. The list below suggests #9 or #27 or 28 for Tyco rolling stock.

http://www.kadee.com/conv/holist.pdf

Kadee has pretty good customer service, if you want to call.

That said, I know several guys here have made an easy art of coupler changeovers. Choo Choo Greg has offered some good tips, I'm sure.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tj's right,
Kadee has everything you need. The tyco style trucks you just need talgo truck adapters Get a bulk pack of the #5 or #148 Couplers and talgo adapters and go nuts!
I've never tried the plastic ones I use all metal ones my self, I've got spare tucks and all the parts so if you need a quick how to let me know!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm one lucky dude, 'cause I visited a LHS near me and befriended a guy who was so gifted in changing out couplers.
He spent about an hour with me and taught me how to "do it" with the various couplers available.
It's NOT difficult, just tedious and exacting. Also requires some serious patience! Those teenie, itty bitty parts are a "tuffy" for old eyesight like mine!
All the parts are easily available, so just take your time and enjoy the experience.
Bob


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the help! I guess I'll keep the new cars.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Get a bulk pack of the #5 or #148 Couplers and talgo adapters and go nuts!
> 
> I agree... My favorite converter is the #148 Whisker Couplers. I use them for everything except European conversions. They take #18's.
> 
> Greg


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with good old Talgos with hornhooks. 
Hornhooks were the standard for a long time.
Some companies still pack hornhooks with their products as alternates to knuckles!
Hornhooks are simple and reliable*, and do not have near microscopic parts to loose.
One GOOD thing about talgo trucks is that they are meant for tight radius curves.
I still have a whole lotta rolling stock with talgos and hornhooks. 
One solution is simply put hornhooks on a locomotive. Just use that loco for your hornhook rolling stock. It is much more simple than trying to convert all of the cars!

*=when the train is going forward at least.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kadee Conversion chart!*

Hey Scott, Just saw this and see that TJ has posterd the Kadee site. the conversion chart has every schematic known to man when going from horn-hook to knuckles and is very helpful. Just zip off some copies and follow them...just be patient..its worth it! Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I was at a Springfield, MA train show some weeks back ... huge Kaydee booth. I met the official Kaydee "conversion expert" (though I forget his name at the moment). Anyway, Kaydee seems to be touting that you can call them for personalized advice (big or small jobs) when it comes to mapping out strategy for coupler conversion.

TJ


----------

